# Vintage Pope bow information



## Divinfool (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if any of these old bows have value to a collector? The Pope is a beautiful bow. Will it affect the value if I clean them up with a wood cleaner? Thanks, Mike


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

Yes they have collector value (especially the Pope bow) most collectors want the original patina, I would not clean them.


----------



## Divinfool (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks...kind of what I was thinking.


----------

